# Tollerton Rally



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Holiday,


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi M&D,
Would you please confirm us for the Tollerton rally.
Are you going to make a block booking for the Chinese on Sat.or shall we do it individually?
Regards Terry.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry, due to space and availability in the restaurant, it would be easier for everyone to book individually. We currently have 24 vans attending, and the number of diners will undoubtedly exceed 50!  Which is just about on the cover limit!

Have a look at the menu :wink:

Canton Station Inn

Dave 

_Edit: url added_


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Tollerton Park*

Hi Mandy and Dave. Would you have any objections if we joined you on Thursday at Tollerton Park? This would hopefully make for a little bit lighter traffic on the roads rather than having to join everyone else trying to get away for the weekend. Ta ever so.

Beth and Ray


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No problem guys, if you could try to make it after 6pm before you arrive, just to give us a chance to get there and set up the field that would be appreciated :wink: 

Regards Dave


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Tollerton Park*

Ta very much. We will just park up enroute and pull in after 6 p.m. See you then.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just a shot in the dark, so to speak..............but is anybody attending this rally returning to the Surrey area?

Ian


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Itis apis spotanda bigon etoo.


just spotted this Dave :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol:

Bob


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

> Itis apis spotanda bigon etoo.


............ antique Portaloo :wink:

Ian


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Blimey, talk about around the houses!*

Hi Mandy, lovely to talk to you on the phone this aft. Can't believe I was sent via Green parks Head office-a very well spoken man who didn't know much about "those rally things..", then another number, where the lady scrolled through reams of paper to find you...and all i had to do was click the link. Ha. As a newbie to rallies etc, a possible info post for newcomers might be "How to sign up and pay for gatherings/rallies." One of these probably exists and I just haven't found it. Apologies if so.

My taller half Glenn and I will be at Tollerton on Saturday 23rd and Sunday 24th please. We should be with you mid afternoon. Please get back to me if there's anything else I need to know.
Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Dee


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

*p.s.*

How do we get ourselves confirmed on the list of attendees??

:? 
thanks Dee


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dee, you are now confirmed for the Tollerton Rally, looking forward to meeting you both.

Bob


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

*thanks*

Thank you Bob, we are learning the system and look forward to meeting you too.
Dee


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

*p.s.*

Used to live in Formby Bob, ...know anyone from there?
Dee


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Nice to see that your all sorted now Dee  :lol: Looking forward to meeting you, any queries fire away :wink: 

Mandy


----------

